# MyBuffed.de keine Bilder mehr!



## Fortnax (20. September 2007)

HILFE!!! Ich glaube ich shee auf Mybuffed.de die avatare nicht mehr!!!! wurde meins gelöscht??? wAS IST PASSIET????


----------



## Celticsstorm (20. September 2007)

Bei mir wird die Seite komplett ohne pics angezeigt.

Avatare unter my buffed ist auch nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Dogar (20. September 2007)

Bei mir sieht die Buffed seite selbst sehr seltsam aus.

Scheint wohl das sie am Umbauen sind


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2007)

ihr habt alle altes JAVA drauf so wie ich, in der arbeit.... gestern noch Mobil Firefox auf den Stick geladen damit ich endlich die seite voll nutzen kann. Heute gehts nicht mehr weil was mit Java nicht passt... und hier hab ich keine adminrechte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

Huhu,

das Problem  ist nicht nachvollziehbar .. könnt Ihr davon einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (20. September 2007)

Hi 

Seit ca. 20 Min. ohne wirklichen grund hat er erst nur die halbe Seite von Buffed geladen und bei der Buffed Show ist ein Error gekommen und dann hab ich mal gewartet und nun ist alles nur noch Weiß und die Naviegations Leiste Links noch vorhanden.

Liegt das an Buffed oder an mir und wenn es an mir liegt warum kommt das so plötzlich grundlos ??? ???

BILD:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ftownsven (20. September 2007)

Same problem


----------



## Isytareu (20. September 2007)

Das selbe problem hab ich auch hier mal kurz nen screen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmacklos (20. September 2007)

Da scheint die rote Lampe bei Marcel an zu sein. Es sieht echt böse aus.

1. Dass Design, also die CSS-Datei kann nicht geladen werden. Hier wurden wohl die Rechte vermurkst, denn man bekommt bei der CSS-Datei ein Forbidden vom Server.

2. Das gleiche Rechteproblem gibts bei der Buffedshow.

Da hat wohl jemand Dateien nem falschen Benutzer zugewiesen, sodass sie der Webserver nicht mehr lesen und ausführen darf.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (20. September 2007)

Hab grade schon ein Thread auf gemacht ist irgend wie weg hat wohl jemand versehentlich gelöscht.

Also buffed ist seit ca. 40 Min fast nur noch Weiß an was liegt das mal stellungsname dazu und nicht wieder löschen !! !! !! 

BILD: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

TheJury


----------



## Treekisser von Thrall (20. September 2007)

Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch *grummel*
Hab mich erst gewundert,wieso die Seite nicht richtig geladen wird,gehe auf mein mybuffed-Profil und sehe da keine Bilder mehr,nichts,was ich mal hochgeladen habe,ist mehr da und die Pics von meinen letzten Profilbesuchern (sowieso auch meines) sind nicht mehr auffindbar Oo


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (20. September 2007)

ebrithil89 schrieb:


> wurde nicht gelöscht sondern nur verschoben weils schon zwei gab
> such mal nach 'keine bilder mehr'



Oh sry dann das hier löschen oder verhieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

schmacklos schrieb:


> Da scheint die rote Lampe bei Marcel an zu sein. Es sieht echt böse aus.
> 
> 1. Dass Design, also die CSS-Datei kann nicht geladen werden. Hier wurden wohl die Rechte vermurkst, denn man bekommt bei der CSS-Datei ein Forbidden vom Server.
> 
> ...



1. nein
2. nein 
*g* .. ok es ist nicht zum Grinsen - einer der Webserver ist grad nicht erreichbar - wird aber grad neu gestartet.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2007)

ebrithil89 schrieb:


> geht wieder
> 
> edit: *ein hoch auf zam*
> 
> ...



Bejubel lieber das Rechenzentrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fortnax (20. September 2007)

okay, zum glück ist jez alles wieder da wo es sein sollte!!!

super, danke, zam!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmacklos (20. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. nein
> 2. nein
> *g* .. ok es ist nicht zum Grinsen - einer der Webserver ist grad nicht erreichbar - wird aber grad neu gestartet.



Uff, wenn einer eurer Webserver nicht erreichbar ist, reagiert eure Seite so? *grübel*
Hoffentlich nicht immer...


----------



## Fortnax (20. September 2007)

jo, ist irgentwie dumm...nuri ch hab halt sofort arlam geschlagen, nich das nen hacker oda so war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2007)

schmacklos schrieb:


> Uff, wenn einer eurer Webserver nicht erreichbar ist, reagiert eure Seite so? *grübel*
> Hoffentlich nicht immer...



Naja. Es gibt mehrere Webserver - ein Balancer sorgt dafür, das Eure anfragen schön verteilt werden. Verweist der Euch in solchen Situationen wie gestern grad auf einen der down ist - dann passiert das leider. Kommt aber nur sehr selten vor das Webserver mal neugestartet werden müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchallundRauch (22. September 2007)

Irgendwie wird bei mir die Hauptseite von Buffed.de im Firefox 1.5 nicht komplett dargestellt.
Rechts oben und oben in der Mitte bleibt es weiss (leer).
Habe grade mal versucht Java neu zu installieren (6.2) und
auch an der Firewall (Zonealarm) sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Hat mich bisher wenig gestört aber gestern hab ich mir das Blasc installiert
und einen Account angelegt bei Buffed.de. Meine Charakter-Daten scheinen auch übertragen zu werden...aber wie gesagt, nichts davon taucht in der Seitendarstellung auf...was mache ich falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Java Skriptkonsole im Firefox zeigt einige "Fehler bei der Verarbeitung" und "unbekannte Eigenschaften" an


----------



## Dracun (22. September 2007)

Hi also ich weiß net was du hast  i benutze den Dark Fox  mit diversen zusathtools (von prinzip her wie dein ff).....würde dir abe rmal raten date dein ff mal up kommt ja bald der neue ff3 also google mal nach fiferfox 2 denke das es dann hin hauen müsste


----------



## SchallundRauch (22. September 2007)

Weiss nicht so recht...wenn ich ff2.0 installier, funnzt aus irgendeinem Grund mein (unentbehrlicher) Ccleaner nicht mehr so recht, desshalb immernoch der 1.5er, hoffe mit dem 3.0er wird alles gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte nur, das es eventuell irgendeine Einstellungssache sein könnnte.

Dark Fox kenne ich gar nicht, wo gibts den denn? Ist der zu empfehlen?



Dracun schrieb:


> Hi also ich weiß net was du hast  i benutze den Dark Fox  mit diversen zusathtools (von prinzip her wie dein ff).....würde dir abe rmal raten date dein ff mal up kommt ja bald der neue ff3 also google mal nach fiferfox 2 denke das es dann hin hauen müsste


----------



## Dracun (22. September 2007)

den dark fox gibet so net mehr das war al ne special version von PCpraxis ansonsten wür ich einfach mal googlen ....i hab den von meiner dozenton bekommen als ich bei nem qualifikationslehrgang war^^


----------



## Isegrim (22. September 2007)

SchallundRauch, kannst du bitte Screenshots aller Seitenbereiche anfertigen, die nicht korrekt dargestellt werden? Screenshots oder der Text der Javascript-Fehlermeldungen helfen ebenfalls.

Wie genau funktioniert der CCleaner nach der Installation des Firefox 2.x denn nicht mehr? Hast du mal probiert, den CC zu deinstallieren, danach FF 2.x zu installieren danach den CC erneut zu installieren?


----------



## SchallundRauch (22. September 2007)

Hier mal die Screenshots (siehe Anhang) von der Hauptseite und der Skriptkonsole...

...das mit der Installationsreihenfolge hab ich noch nicht versucht...der CCleaner schliesst sich einfach wieder, nachdem ich auf "Starte CCleaner" (also der Button im Hauptmenü des Cleaners, welcher das Cleaning startet.) klicke, anstatt den Reinigungsprozess zu starten. Auch das Deinstallieren vom FF2.0 ändert daran dann nichts mehr.



Da jemand, ich bin versucht zu sagen etwas, es für intelligent hält, den Inhalt meiner Posts zu manipulieren, wozu auch immer, befindet sich der Anhang im Moment wieder in diesem Post.


----------



## SchallundRauch (22. September 2007)

nun eben der Anhang hier


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2007)

SchallundRauch schrieb:


> nun eben der Anhang hier



Ist das Problem immernoch vorhanden?
Bild 1 weißt darauf hin, dass ein Webserver nicht erreichbar ist - aber die sind alle up. 
Bild 2 weißt darauf hin, dass der Ad-Server nicht erreichar ist - der ist aber ebenfalls up.


----------



## SchallundRauch (23. September 2007)

Problem mittels Opera (zur Hälfte) gelöst, zumindest wird auf der Hauptseite jetzt dort Werbung dargestellt, wo ich meine Charakterdaten vermutet hatte...bekomme zwar nach wie vor die Meldung "Charakterdaten wurden erfolgreich übertragen", der Tab "Allgemein" in meinem Profil bleibt aber weiter vollkommen leer und ich sehe nirgends meine Charakterdaten!

Speziell was die Meldungen in der Skriptkonsole betrifft, welcher Webserver ist denn gemeint, der da nicht erreichbar sein soll? Firefox und Opera haben Zugriff, was die Firewall betrifft?
An welchem Rädchen muss ich drehen? ^^

P.S.: Eine Frage habe ich dazu noch: Ist es notwendig in den Blasc Einstellungen, unter Buffed.de Accounts, auch das Account Passwort einzutragen? Ich mache das lieber manuell und habe daher das Feld Passwort in den Blasc Einstellungen leer gelassen.  (Ich melde mich immer manuell auf der Buffed.de Seite an, bevor ich Blasc und dann WOW starte.)  Falls ja, kann man an dieser Stelle nicht noch einmal eine Passwort-Abfrage einbauen?



ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das Problem immernoch vorhanden?
> Bild 1 weißt darauf hin, dass ein Webserver nicht erreichbar ist - aber die sind alle up.
> Bild 2 weißt darauf hin, dass der Ad-Server nicht erreichar ist - der ist aber ebenfalls up.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2007)

SchallundRauch schrieb:


> Problem mittels Opera (zur Hälfte) gelöst, zumindest wird auf der Hauptseite jetzt dort Werbung dargestellt, wo ich meine Charakterdaten vermutet hatte...bekomme zwar nach wie vor die Meldung "Charakterdaten wurden erfolgreich übertragen", der Tab "Allgemein" in meinem Profil bleibt aber weiter vollkommen leer und ich sehe nirgends meine Charakterdaten!
> 
> P.S.: Eine Frage habe ich dazu eventuell noch: Ist es notwendig in den Blasc Einstellungen, unter Buffed.de Accounts, auch das Account Passwort einzutragen? Ich mache das lieber manuell und habe daher das Feld Passwort in den Blasc Einstellungen leer gelassen.  (Ich melde mich immer manuell auf der Buffed.de Seite an, bevor ich Blasc und dann WOW starte.)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar mann sonst weiß doch dat BLASC net das es für den ACC ist mensch jung ich sag es ja immer wieder gerne aber:

"Stell dich an, aber net wie en Mädchen"

/Ironie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry aber is so^^


----------



## SchallundRauch (23. September 2007)

Blasc meldet eine Übertragung und eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich dagegen nicht...

Frage steht weiter im Raum!

Weiß sonst wer noch mehr?
Hat das Blasc an dieser Stelle eine Abfrage oder
schickt es einfach Daten in´s Nirgendwo samt Erfolgsmeldung plus Link zum eigenen Profil?

Ich bitte um konkrete Infos ohne viel buntes Gelaber drumherum!
Vielen Dank!




Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ....bla bla und so weiter


----------



## Isegrim (23. September 2007)

Dieses nette kleine „Blockieren“ oben rechts vom Feld mit dem Bericht zu Tabula Rasa ist nicht rein zufällig von Adblock Plus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch mal, buffed.de mit ausgeschaltetem Adblock Plus aufzurufen (mittlere Maustaste Klick aufs Adblock Plus Icon in der Browserstatusleiste). Denke, daß da ein paar Skripte zu viel geblockt wurden.


----------



## SchallundRauch (23. September 2007)

Danke, als ich mittels Opera gesehen hatte, daß es nur Werbung ist, kam mir selbst schon die Idee...wie gesagt, zur Hälfte gelöst...

Werbung da, auch im Firefox...Skriptlog bleibt wie es ist...deswegen wüsste ich gerne welchen Webserver ich erreichen muss?



Isegrim schrieb:


> Dieses nette kleine &#8222;Blockieren&#8220; oben rechts vom Feld mit dem Bericht zu Tabula Rasa ist nicht rein zufällig von Adblock Plus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Isegrim (23. September 2007)

Wie sieht’s mit ’nem nackten Firefox (alle Addons deaktiviert) oder sehr vertrauenswürdigen Internet Explorer (vertrauenswürdige Seiten etc.) aus?


----------



## Ellesar1 (23. September 2007)

> P.S.: Eine Frage habe ich dazu eventuell noch: Ist es notwendig in den Blasc Einstellungen, unter Buffed.de Accounts, auch das Account Passwort einzutragen? Ich mache das lieber manuell und habe daher das Feld Passwort in den Blasc Einstellungen leer gelassen. (Ich melde mich immer manuell auf der Buffed.de Seite an, bevor ich Blasc und dann WOW starte.)


Ja, musst du, aber es kommt niemand sonst an das Passwort, da es verschlüsselt gespeichert wird.


----------



## SchallundRauch (23. September 2007)

soviel ist sicher, nichts ist sicher ^^

soll heissen , dann wird das wohl so sein, aber wohl ist mir dabei nicht und viel Zeit zum Verschlüsseln nimmt sich das Dingens auch nicht...



Ellesar1 schrieb:


> Ja, musst du, aber es kommt niemand sonst an das Passwort, da es verschlüsselt gespeichert wird.


----------



## SchallundRauch (23. September 2007)

für´s Erste, Isegrim: 
mit dem IE6 sehe ich bei mir unter 
Allgemein in meinem Profil ein Bild von Dir, glaube ich...zumindest steht da Isegrim
(die letzten Besucher - Liste)
IE Popups deaktiviert...Sicherheitsstufe Standart Mittel

Firefox:
alle Addons deaktiviert ausser Virtual Earth (geht nur uninst) und  Java hab ich mal gelassen ^^
dasselbe wie beim IE6:  keine Charakter nirgends aber unter Allgemein sehe ich jetzt die Fotos der letzten  Besucher...immerhin wieder ein Stückchen näher am Ziel
Fehleranzeige in der Skriptkonsole unverändert...

Merkwürdig ist, das ich die Angaben unter Allgemein in anderen Profilen vorher schon sehen konnte...




Isegrim schrieb:


> Wie sieht&#8217;s mit &#8217;nem nackten Firefox (alle Addons deaktiviert) oder sehr vertrauenswürdigen Internet Explorer (vertrauenswürdige Seiten etc.) aus?


----------



## Isegrim (24. September 2007)

SchallundRauch schrieb:


> für´s Erste, Isegrim:
> mit dem IE6 sehe ich bei mir unter
> Allgemein in meinem Profil ein Bild von Dir, glaube ich...zumindest steht da Isegrim



Ja, das war ich. Habe versucht, dich über den seiteninternen Messenger/Textchat zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil das die Kommunikation bei solchen Problemen doch etwas erleichtert.
Bin gespannt auf den nackten Fuchs. Ansonsten schrittweise Profil kaputtmachen und wiederherstellen.


----------



## SchallundRauch (24. September 2007)

Wo sehe ich den Messenger?
Als Popup sollte es eigentlich klappen, hab aber nix bemerkt.
Eventuell hab ich aber durch das Tippen hier, was "weggedrückt"?
Ich mach mich jetzt erstmal offline, muss morgen wieder raus.
Danke für die Hilfe, für´s Erste...das mit dem Wikipedia Link
"Profil kaputtmachen und wiederherstellen"
mache ich morgen und melde mich hier wieder, ob es was gebracht hat.
N8! 



Isegrim schrieb:


> Ja, das war ich. Habe versucht, dich über den seiteninternen Messenger/Textchat zu erreichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dunkelmanne (24. September 2007)

halllo, sieht so aus als ob das heut wieder das Problem ist... sieht momentan zumindest genauso aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruss
manne


----------



## Alamor (24. September 2007)

Dunkelmanne schrieb:


> halllo, sieht so aus als ob das heut wieder das Problem ist... sieht momentan zumindest genauso aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau. Same Problem


----------



## maverick9999 (24. September 2007)

Jep wieder das gleiche Problem, was ist denn los bei euch?
So enormer Traffic?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhamoran (24. September 2007)

gestern hatte ich noch Bilder, erst ab jetzt keine Bilder mehr vorhanden.

Zhamo


----------



## OldTom (24. September 2007)

same hier... gleicher Fehler wie auf den bisherigen Screenshots.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (24. September 2007)

Ist ja wirklich eine Katastrophe - dann sollte wenigstens nichts mehr kommen, eine "abgesicheter" Version oder eben eine Fehlermeldung aber nicht so eine Darstellung?

Stand 7:56 Uhr: Fehler immer noch noch nicht behoben!


----------



## Sydneyfox (24. September 2007)

gleiches Problem bei mir...


----------



## zhamoran (24. September 2007)

nu klappts wieder.

Zhamoran


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (24. September 2007)

zhamoran schrieb:


> nu klappts wieder.
> 
> Zhamoran


Also bei mit klapp noch immer nicht .... :-(

Keine Profil-Bilder.. und auch sonstige MyBuffed-Bilder fehlen ...


...und jetzt fehlt auch noch das CSS


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. September 2007)

Bei mir werden die CSS Daten scheinbar nicht geladen. Hier mal das Bild mit den 2 JavaScript Fehlermeldungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Problem liegt scheinbar an Ordnerberechtigungen - jedenfalls laut CSS Anzeige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löwenfreund (24. September 2007)

zhamoran schrieb:


> nu klappts wieder.
> 
> Zhamoran



Lösch einfach mal deinen Cache, dann geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

Also ich weis ja nicht ob das jetzt normal sein soll, was ich nicht glaube, aber bei mir ist buffed völlig kaputt.
Ist das bei euch auch so, oder liegt das an meinem rechner?

mfg

Pudutwo

PS: Bilder sind zu groß für den Anhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. September 2007)

Das Problem liegt darin, dass die CSS-Files nicht geladen werden...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=154209


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

Ok. Danke Frage Beantwortet


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

Bei mir ist genau das selbe Problem...


----------



## Lénar-Tichondrius (24. September 2007)

Ich habe genau das selbe problem

alles gleich wie oben genannt


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

Da stellt sich die Frage: "Warum kümmert sich niemand um das Problem?"


----------



## Zauma (24. September 2007)

Gleiches Problem. Bei mir sieht es mit Firefox und mit IE genauso aus.

Und als Ergänzung: Alle anderen Seiten werden korrekt angezeigt, also liegt es offenbar an buffed.de.


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

jo, bei mir werden auch alle anderen Seiten korrekt angezeigt. Sogar das Forum^^


----------



## Sydneyfox (24. September 2007)

Pudutwo schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage: "Warum kümmert sich niemand um das Problem?"


Vielleicht schlafen sie noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofalein (24. September 2007)

ja hier sieht ähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte schon mein kleiner hat was kaputt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich hoffe auch, dass die sich bald drum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pudutwo (24. September 2007)

Auch wieder recht^^


----------



## nefer (24. September 2007)

mir fehlen auch die css daten

ausprobiert unter ff und ie 7 (ie will gleich die skripte debuggen, aber das lass ich euch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ryou (24. September 2007)

Ja bei mir ist das auch das Problem, ebenfalls soetwas ähnliches hab ich bei wowszene.de da wird nur die Hälfte geladen und bei einigen sachen hilft die Aktualisierungsfunktion, aber alles wird nie angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Wundert Euch nicht über angeblich fehlende Beiträge zum Thema. Ich habe die Threads zur Übersicht zu einem Thread zusammengeschoben. 

Wir können das Problem grad nicht nachvollziehen, da es kein globaler Ausfall eines Webservers oder ähnlichem ist. Die sind alle erreichbar - die Rechte auf den Servern wurden auch nicht geändert und es tritt nicht bei jedem Benutzer (bei uns auch nicht, darum ist es schwierig das nachzuvollziehen) auf. 

Das Problem scheint aber auch auf anderen Webseiten aufzutreten - ein Fehler bei den Providern ist nicht auszuschließen, aber momentan ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar, weil hier Benutzer mit vielen unterschiedlichen IPs den Fehler gemeldet haben. Es kann jedoch an irgendeinem Knoten liegen, der IP-Adressen blockiert oder Namen nicht auflöst. 

Möglich ist auch ein Problem mit der Firewall im Rechenzentrum - das prüfen wir aber nach. Es gibt zuviele mögliche Ursachen, um dieses nicht-globale Problem nachzuvollziehen. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und Eure Geduld. 

Gruß


----------



## Haragius Destromath (24. September 2007)

same problem

Du hast leider kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin installiert oder der Browser unterstützt kein Javascript.

das steht weiter unten.
Nutze Firefox in der neusten version, und Adobe flash is in der aktuellsten version installiert, genauso wie Java Sun


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Haragius schrieb:


> same problem
> 
> Du hast leider kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin installiert oder der Browser unterstützt kein Javascript.
> 
> ...



Flash-Plugin Version 9?


----------



## Löwenfreund (24. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir können das Problem grad nicht nachvollziehen, da es kein globaler Ausfall eines Webservers oder ähnlichem ist. Die sind alle erreichbar - die Rechte auf den Servern wurden auch nicht geändert und es tritt nicht bei jedem Benutzer (bei uns auch nicht, darum ist es schwierig das nachzuvollziehen) auf.
> 
> ...



Löscht einfach mal den Cache bei euren Browsern, dann werdet ihr auch die gleichen Probleme wie alle haben, ist meine Meinung. Früh ging es auf einem Rechner bei mir auch noch, nach dem Löschen des Cache trat dann der gleiche Fehler auf. Wahrscheinlich finden die Browser noch die temporären CSS und nutzen diese dann.


----------



## Melrakal (24. September 2007)

Also ich hab das Problem sowohl mit FF als auch mit IE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ ZAM: Sollen wir hier weiterhin Fehler melden, oder habt ihr genug Input. Nur damit das hier nicht in "Ich hab das Problem auch"-Spam übergeht. ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Problem sowohl mit FF als auch mit IE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Feedback reicht - Ich weine schon *g*

Feedback, bei welchem Provider die User sind und welches Bundesland oder Stadt (freiwillige Angaben) wären nicht schlecht - aber ich schätze wir kommen auch so dahinter.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Löscht einfach mal den Cache bei euren Browsern, dann werdet ihr auch die gleichen Probleme wie alle haben, ist meine Meinung. Früh ging es auf einem Rechner bei mir auch noch, nach dem Löschen des Cache trat dann der gleiche Fehler auf. Wahrscheinlich finden die Browser noch die temporären CSS und nutzen diese dann.



Wir nutzen schon aus Entwicklungsgründen für buffed.de kein Caching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofalein (24. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Feedback reicht - Ich weine schon *g*
> 
> Feedback, bei welchem Provider die User sind und welches Bundesland oder Stadt (freiwillige Angaben) wären nicht schlecht - aber ich schätze wir kommen auch so dahinter.


*pfft* neugierig seid ihr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab arcor und wohn in berlin
und tada ja hab das problem auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*taschentuch reich* nicht weinen ^^


----------



## Findas (24. September 2007)

ich wohne in Düsseldorf und habe 1&1 und hab das prob ebenso im FF und IE

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Treenael (24. September 2007)

Ich bin auch betroffen...
bin hier @ work bei T-offline und sitze derzeit in Bremen


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

wir benötigen kein Feedback mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem wird grad vom Rechenzentrum geprüft. Es kann sein, dass einer der Webserver, auf dem Ihr landet, unseren Fileserver nicht mehr erreicht, bzw. nicht mehr darauf zugreifen darf. Das wird grad behoben.

Habt bitte noch etwas Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

*Update: *

Sollte alles wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Findas (24. September 2007)

Ja klappt auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofalein (24. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Update: *
> 
> Sollte alles wieder funktionieren.


bravo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (24. September 2007)

japp tut wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (24. September 2007)

Treenael schrieb:


> Ich bin auch betroffen...
> bin hier @ work bei T-offline und sitze derzeit in Bremen



*Und ich dachte, mein PC  und meine  BuffedSeite ist kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## Lilynight (24. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Update: *
> 
> Sollte alles wieder funktionieren.



*Ouuu...jaaaaaa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist erfreulich!
Eine Meldung über  *Verschwinden der Bilder* auf meiner Seite, konnte ich so schnell nicht hier reinposten.
Das es sich nicht nur um Einzelfall handelt (mein PC&ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hätte ich erfahren können wenn ich es hier gelesen hätte.
Leider auf meienr Nase saß zu dem Zeitpunkt eine *Schockbrille* so das ich es unter Themen nicht finden konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und einen Screen konnte ich beim meinem besten Willen nicht knippsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Jedoch bin ich für Veständnies und Erklärung sehr dankbar. 

 D A N K E!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich SEHE wieder alle BILDER! 

Grüße,
Tatjana*


----------



## Dunkelhuhn (8. Oktober 2007)

Problem tritt wieder auf, zumindest bei mir gerade.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab den gesamten Fred durchgelesen, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch, wie das was hier von so vielen schon beschrieben wurde. Die wenigen noch verfügbaren Bilder die hier gepostet wurden, zeigen genau mein Problem.

Vielleicht hilft es zu sagen, das mein Inet vor kurzem "abgeschmiert" ist. Will heißen dass mein Router keine Verbindung mehr zu T-Online aufbauen konnte. Möglich dass dabei was schief gelaufen ist. =)

Meinen Cash hab ich übrigens nicht gelehrt, nur als ich auf Buffed.de ging und dieses "You don't have permission to access /fileadmin/forenticker/forenticker.php on" gesehen habe, habe ich die Seite neu geladen. Danach war die Seite "zerpflückt"

Ich bin schon froh drüber zu dem Problem was gefunden zu haben, da www.buffed.de noch funktioniert, wenn auch ohne Bilder und Flash-Animation.
wow.buffed.de Beispielsweise funktioniert nicht genau so ziemlich alle andern Links (eigentlich geht keiner Fehlerfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich schreib so viel, weil ich hier eh nich nochmal rein guck um die Antwort auf dieses Problem zu lesen. Ich will nur, dass ihr um diesen Fehler wisst.

Ganz aus der Welt scheint der Fehler nicht zu sein, woran er auch immer gelegen haben mag.

Grüße Darkoon


----------



## Thartoneh (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja da hat es wohl wieder was dahingerafft, Server oder Connection wieder platt. alles wieder bilderloser Link/Textsalat. Jungs tut was ich brauche buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab dass Prob auch... na hat Zam Kaffee übern Server gekipt? *g*


----------



## Nyrdara (8. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich nur bestätigen - sowohl mit Firefox, als auch mit IE7.


----------



## Shadowkill (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe wie schon oben angeben die buffed seite nicht mehr hatte sieht aber vor ein paar stunden noch korrekt sehen können aber jetzt ist alles weiß mit links der suchseite und den ganzen links für die einzelnen sachen zuerst hatte ich das problem nur als ich ins berufeforum wollte jetzt bei der ganze hp.

Die Fehlermeldung: Du hast leider kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin installiert oder der Browser unterstützt kein Javascript.

Aber in den paar stunden kann sich doch an den sachen net so viel getan haben das es nicht mehr geht oder? also was tuen. 
sorry net gesehen das das schon thema zu gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps. bei mir läd die immer noch net korrekt


----------



## Valfara (8. Oktober 2007)

Mit IE6 sieht es auch nicht besser aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voll der Schock am frühen morgen.


----------



## Hoazl (8. Oktober 2007)

Denk dir nix dabei, die Buffies arbeiten wahrscheinlich grad am Server und drum gehts net ^^ In ein paar Stunden gehts wahrscheinlich wieder wie immer ...

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Rookee (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,


ich arbeite immer sehr früh und bin meist 1 Stunde früher auf der Arbeit als meine Kollegen und habe daher Zeit ein "wenig" auf buffed.de zu schauen. Leider musste ich feststellen, das Buffed.de am frühen morgen öfters mal Probleme hat mit JavaScript. Die Seite wird nicht korrekt angezeigt und es ist unmöglich diese komfortable zu nuten. Es sind jedesmal die selben Fehler:


szm_clear is not defined
[Break on this error] <script language="javascript" src="fileadmin/js/szm_mclient.js"></SCRIPT>
start (line 207)
SWFObject is not defined
[Break on this error] so.addParam("wmode", "opaque");

Bitte tut mal was dagegen damit ich früh am morgen euer Portal nutzen kann.

Danke


----------



## Forlara (8. Oktober 2007)

Selbes Prob, dacht im ersten Moment es liegt an meinem grad durchgeführten Chartransfer. Hoffe jedoch, das da kein Zusammenhang besteht, sonst wird mir echt übel.


----------



## Venrouk (8. Oktober 2007)

Jo sehe auch nix ausser einer Weissen Seite. Dachte erst es liegt an unserem Firmen Netzwerk da die überall nen Riegel vorschieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (8. Oktober 2007)

Aber dafür ist die Seite mal echt schnell aufgebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (8. Oktober 2007)

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das glaub ich !
Aber bist nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich dachte ersten augenblick das ich nur träume... Aber scheinbar ist das Problem weitaus gröser,
weil in meiner Buffed Seite, als ich gerade neuen Blog verfassen wollte, im meinem *über mich*
mindestens 10 Links aufgelistet sind, welche ich nie im Leben dort eingebaut habe.
Ich werde versuchen einen screen davon zu machen, hoffe es wird klappen.
Das ist merkwürdig, vor allem wenn ich auf den Link klicke werde ich zu einem anderem Profil auf der Startseite geleitet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
*


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (8. Oktober 2007)

Same here, CSS weg.

System: winXP sp2, FF2.0.3, IE6


----------



## Lilynight (8. Oktober 2007)

Für schrieb:


> Hab dass Prob auch... na hat Zam Kaffee übern Server gekipt? *g*


*Das glaub ich wohl kaum eher das armer ZAM im Schlaf falsche Knöpfe gedrückt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Aber mittlerweile läuft alles bestens, und ZAM kann man, so wie jedes mal, herzlich danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------

